# Help me choose between two cages please?



## wendyrblack (Jan 7, 2011)

Hey everyone! I'm looking for a new cage for my two growing boys and getting quite desperate because the cage they're in now (which is actually two cages tied together) is getting really small. I've visited all the bigger pet stores in the Milan area but haven't found anything big enough (well, some were big but the bars were too widely spaced) so I've resigned myself to buying on the internet, on a site which has been approved by an Italian rat-forum (which has yet to approve my registration... : so I can't post yet). I can't choose between 2 cages: the first I like because you can actually open the whole side, so decorating (and probably cleaning) would be really easy, but I'm not quite sure how to clean the bottom of the cage as it's not clear if you can remove the bottom or not...and the fact that the side opens completely might be cool, but it also means that if I want to let the ratties come out when they want, I have to leave the whole door open which seems kind of strange. And provide a ramp for them to reach the floor. It's also horribly expensive. 
Cage n. 1: http://www.zooplus.it/shop/roditori_piccoli_animali/gabbia_aperto/gabbie_ratti_domestici/139175
The second one is also horribly expensive but costs 100 euros less (a LOT) and also comes with accessories which the other one doesn't have: fun tubes, "toilet" corner, water bottle, food bowl, ramps and levels. It seems easier to clean but more difficult to decorate (although I guess you just need to kneel on the floor and bend your arm into weird positions, which doesn't seem too much work in the end). I think the light colour also makes it easier to see the rats without getting too close to the cage and peering in...the only thing is my husband isn't too keen on the aesthetics, he thinks it's too "plasticky".
Cage nnn. 2http://www.zooplus.it/shop/roditori_piccoli_animali/gabbia_aperto/gabbie_ratti_domestici/101354

As it's my first cage and I want it to last a long time (especially seeing how much money I'll be spending on it) could you please give me your opinion? You probably know what to look for in a cage and can point out the best one.....Just FYI, the prices are pretty much what you'd expect in Italy. Also, I wanted a cage with wheels because I often move it from one room to another.

Thanks for your advice!!!


----------



## CoffeeMonster (Jul 31, 2008)

Personally i would go with the first one  it looks much easier to clean, decorate and move than the second one. plus I think all the plastic in the second one would get chewed up pretty quickly.


----------



## wendyrblack (Jan 7, 2011)

Another option is this one: http://www.zooplus.it/shop/roditori_piccoli_animali/gabbia_aperto/gabbie_furetti/137236
which is on offer at 99 euros which I think is excellent, the only problem is the bar spacing, it seemed too wide for rats (2.3 cm) but I've been looking at the rat-cage-pics thread and it seems some are quite widely spaced....what do you say? How wide is too wide? I really want to get them the best possible home!


----------



## toby (May 11, 2009)

thats difficult. i like all three.


----------



## Snippet (Dec 30, 2010)

If money isn't an issue, I'd go for the SRS over the Furet Tower. The base of the SRS does come out, and I've been told it's a very well made cage. The Furet Tower is very heavy, takes up a lot of space and it pretty difficult to decorate.


----------



## wendyrblack (Jan 7, 2011)

Is the SRS the Royal Suite? If the base does come out then I'm ordering now!!! Thanks!


----------



## Snippet (Dec 30, 2010)

Sorry, yes. SRS= Savic Royal Suite.


----------



## karinulph (Jul 19, 2010)

I've heard good things about the first cage! I'd go with that one


----------



## wendyrblack (Jan 7, 2011)

....and the winner is....CAGE NUMBER ONE!!!! I ordered the SRS on saturday and should be getting it any day now, I' can't wait!!! I have also found a shop outside Milan which sells Oxbow Regal Rat...it's the only rat block I've been able to find so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that they'll like it. I can't wait to start decorating the cage either...they'll be so happy! ;D


----------

